# Getting Ready to Purchase Small Class C - Help!



## Jeridee

Will be new to Rving (owned pop up years ago) once I make decision on which model.  After reading reviews on makes, dealerships & service, or lack of, boy am I frightened!  Not too many kind words for those in my area of NJ.  I'm considering Coachmen Freelander 21rs (Hitchrv), Four Winds 22B (Scott Motorcoach) or Freedom Elite 22FE (Camping World) so if anyone out there has advice/information good, bad or indifferent, please share.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Did you take a look at Crossroads Trailers, White Horse RV and Dylans RV in NJ:  http://www.rvusa.com/rv-dealers/new-jersey-35


----------



## Jeridee

I did.  One seems to offer only towables & others don't have much in new "C" class in my price range.  Thanks so much for responding!  I'll take another look just in case I missed something!


----------



## Julie

I know this post a a couple months old but my husband and I just bought the Freedom Elite  22FE and we really like it.  Not real big but plenty big enough for the two of us with our two dogs.


----------



## Jeridee

Thanks Julie...we still haven't made a purchase so I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Julie

Also, Camping World was very good to deal with.


----------

